# Mean



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone online called my chicken ugly. They said “that’s an ugly chicken”. I’m really mad and upset. Buttercup is pretty not ugly


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why you have to be careful where you're at. You know that would never be allowed here. It's not for us to decide if someone's bird is ugly or not. 

Just remember, that person probably isn't happy in life and has to try to drag someone else down with them. Don't let it happen.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's why you have to be careful where you're at. You know that would never be allowed here. It's not for us to decide if someone's bird is ugly or not.
> 
> Just remember, that person probably isn't happy in life and has to try to drag someone else down with them. Don't let it happen.


My chickens are pretty


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, your chickens are pretty. While the person might have said it in meanness it's also possible that they didn't think first and said what they thought. Everyone has different likes and dislikes. What is most important is what you think of your birds. My wife thinks my muscovys are nasty, ugly birds; to me they are gorgeous.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yes, your chickens are pretty. While the person might have said it in meanness it's also possible that they didn't think first and said what they thought. Everyone has different likes and dislikes. What is most important is what you think of your birds. My wife thinks my muscovys are nasty, ugly birds; to me they are gorgeous.


Yeah but they didn’t have to say it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Yes, your chickens are pretty. While the person might have said it in meanness it's also possible that they didn't think first and said what they thought. Everyone has different likes and dislikes. What is most important is what you think of your birds. My wife thinks my muscovys are nasty, ugly birds; to me they are gorgeous.


I'm with Kimmi on the Muscovys. My husband didn't care for them either.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Just goes to show that, "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder".


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Just goes to show that, "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder".


Nice but the fact is all chickens are pretty


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Even this one?


Borrowed from dave'sgarden.com


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Even this one?
> 
> 
> Borrowed from dave'sgarden.com
> View attachment 42303


Yes pretty


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yes pretty


It's a wonderful thing to see beauty where most people would not.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> It's a wonderful thing to see beauty where most people would not.


I honestly don’t find them ugly at all. They are beautiful in their own way. And if she grew more feathers she’ll look even more gorgeous


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Even this one?
> 
> 
> Borrowed from dave'sgarden.com
> View attachment 42303


You know sometimes they're so awful they end up with a charm that others don't have. 

Heck, you could show pics of that one boy or yours. I can't remember his name now. Talk about pitiful looking when he was little.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know sometimes they're so awful they end up with a charm that others don't have.
> 
> Heck, you could show pics of that one boy or yours. I can't remember his name now. Talk about pitiful looking when he was little.


Yep I love chickens their the cutest. I can’t believe im a sophomore and I can’t see my chickens on weekdays now cuz of school ughh now less time for cuddles and I’m scared they won’t like cuddles anymore


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

You know some people just don't have a life.. Was this on Instagram or Tiktok? Your chickens are beautiful and don't know what idiot would say something like that.. Hope you can get back at them for that..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> You know some people just don't have a life.. Was this on Instagram or Tiktok? Your chickens are beautiful and don't know what idiot would say something like that.. Hope you can get back at them for that..


It was on discord


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> You know some people just don't have a life.. Was this on Instagram or Tiktok? Your chickens are beautiful and don't know what idiot would say something like that.. Hope you can get back at them for that..


No, she doesn't want to get back at them. She's going to take the high road and ignore them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm with Kimmi on the Muscovys. My husband didn't care for them either.


Muscovys have always impressed me as the perfect survival duck, they are tough.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, she doesn't want to get back at them. She's going to take the high road and ignore them.


I just blocked her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent choice, LC.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, she doesn't want to get back at them. She's going to take the high road and ignore them.


Oh well that's probably better!


----------

